# WEEKEND SUCCESS



## H20FWLR (Nov 27, 2007)

1st post long time viewer! Just reading all the other posts on how good this past weekend was. Thought I would share my story. Friday night was incredible. We got the decoys set and parked the boat couldnt even get blind up for the first half hour and shot 10 gw drakes, 4 spoons and a drake ruddy, ended up with 21 ducks and 1 honker! pretty mixed bag, 10 gw teal, 1 ruddy, 1 redhead, 1 pin, 1 widgeon, and 7 spoons. Couldnt keep the newbee from shooting the spoons. Sunday morn my buddy shot his swan and home by 9:30 am. Sunday night I was invited to a club and shot my 1st cinnamon teal drake ( :twisted: actually 3 of them :twisted: ) and a widgeon & a pin. What a great weekend!!!! Just How Long is it going to last??? Tried to download pics but having hard time if any help please pm me!!! Thanks. http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff30 ... ONTEAL.jpg


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats, can't wait to see the pics. I would try and tell you how to post pics but I'm such a retard it took like 5 people to explain it to me and I still have a hard time.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job on the cinn's!


----------



## 400bullelk (Nov 28, 2007)

Were you at Farmington? We had some guys pull about across the bay, and before they could get the blind up, they popped a swan 90 yards up! _(O)_ Nice bag! Especially the goose.


----------



## H20FWLR (Nov 27, 2007)

YEA! Was that your nice drake widg. that u had to chase into our so called spread?? Going back there suday, still have 2 more tags to fill!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## 400bullelk (Nov 28, 2007)

I am suprised you gave it to me, it was banded! My 5th band in three years. I don't know if I would hunt with that guy anymore, someone that shoots like that probably cleans up.


----------



## H20FWLR (Nov 27, 2007)

OH I WOULD HAVE SEEN THE BLING!!! We have had a great year this year. I still have not shot a duck with any bling yet. I dont get it i have shot 5 honks with bling and ten times the ducks with no bling


----------



## 400bullelk (Nov 28, 2007)

I killed two widgeon drakes, and one was banded. I thought it was that one. Did you guys shoot any ducks? After that guy popped that swan, I didn't think any duck would get by!


----------



## H20FWLR (Nov 27, 2007)

Sweet thing on the bling!! I was searching for the other swan 4 30 min in the marsh. After I got back in the boat we had 1 nice drake CAN skirt the decoys out at 75 yds. My only shot was 20' behind it!!!! Suprised u guys didnt see it. Then bailed out of there. All we were after were swans!!!


----------



## 400bullelk (Nov 28, 2007)

I was wondering why you were sweating so bad :lol: Thought you were going to kill over dead right there in the marsh :mrgreen:


----------



## H20FWLR (Nov 27, 2007)

It was a rough half hour for a big fat bast*** like me. Thats why they invented the mud motor. I wouldnt be able to hang with the foot soliders. They call it body by doughnuts.  Im on the new slim slow diet!!!


----------

